# New 13" SB



## LJP (Jul 30, 2013)

I "found" this 13" South Bend on CL on Sunday, 21 miles from my house. I just couldn't resist.
5' hardened ways with no wear. 6" 3 jaw & 8" 4 jaw chucks. Face plate, live center, tailstock jacobs chuck, taper attachment, heavy duty boring bar. 2 HP 3 PH, restored by a pro. $2150 delivered. We backed the trailer into the garage, lifted the lathe off with a new 1 ton HF chain fall. Pulled the trailer out and let it down gently. Moved the bolt (holding the chain fall) two more times to "slip" the lathe into position. 
Went as smooth as it possibly could! 
Larry


----------



## stevecmo (Jul 30, 2013)

Larry,

That looks like an awesome deal for the money!  You will definitely enjoy that machine.

Steve


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice, you even have large dials. You'll get a lifetime of use out of her.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice looking lathe and a great score. congratulations.


----------



## Chainsaw Driver (Aug 5, 2013)

Very very nice.  I love my 13" SBL.  She'll serve you well.


----------



## atwatterkent (Aug 5, 2013)

Beautiful machine. Great find and deal.


----------



## LJP (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Got power to the 13" lathe, runs very smooth and quiet. A big difference from the SB 9A. Not sure if I will keep the 9A now or not. But, once a machine or tool makes it into my shop, I have a hard time letting go of it. Not too likely that I will sell it. 2 lathes have to be better than 1.
Larry


----------



## george wilson (Aug 6, 2013)

Your 13" looks like a late model,with the lever on the apron,rather than the star wheel. Hopefully it also has bronze spindle bearings that can be replaced. Oil them every time you use the lathe.

You can tell wear on the ways by seeing if there is a little vertical "cliff" on the top edge of the front ways. Your fingernail can catch on it. From the pictures,it looks very nice.


----------



## LJP (Aug 6, 2013)

c
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thanks for the advice George, I will be sure to keep it oiled. The guy I bought it from, did the restoration, he said he did replace the bearings. He told me the extra cross bridging in the bed was done on the beds that were hardened, and that an X in the serial # was a clue to a hardened bed as well. Do you know if those statements are accurate? 
Thanks in advance, Larry


----------



## awander (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow! nice lathe.


----------



## fastback (Aug 6, 2013)

Real nice looking lathe.  I was just wondering what size spindle hole does it have?  I understand that they come in 1 inch and 1 3/8 inch.  My 10L has the 1  3/8 inch and takes 5C collets.  I have a neighbor who has an older 13 inch and I think his is only 1 inch.  He is 92 and I think he is maybe close to selling.


----------



## LJP (Aug 6, 2013)

This machine has a 1 3/8" spindle hole. No collets yet, but I will get some. QCTP came today.


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesome score!  I paid 2200 for mine without taper attachment in Feb.  I love it!


----------



## Joe0121 (Aug 13, 2013)

Very Nice! Saving pennies now so I can pick up a heavy 10.


----------



## rafe (Aug 14, 2013)

That's a fine looking machine ...Good deal !


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Aug 14, 2013)

I just bought a 13 incher myself.. Needs a new drive belt as the old one slips at high speeds.  .Paid $400.00 for mine.. This makes 4 lathes in my hobby shop , didn't need it but couldn't pass it up.--13s are nice machines, goes well with my heavy 10.


----------



## dogbed (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow. What a deal.


----------



## MrUnderwood08 (Aug 22, 2013)

Just bought the same machine in nearly the same vintage. Mine does not have the fire hardened bedways though and needs some TLC. Previous owner broke the compound rest and something is going on with the power feed... I would say you got a very good deal. I will end up putting a good chunk of money in mine to get it to where yours already is. I love mine though 'cuz she's mine.


----------



## Splat (Aug 22, 2013)

Beautiful find, Larry!  Good luck with her. I'm sure she'll take care of you if you take care of her. After months of working on my folks' house I'm now getting back to putting my Heavy 10 back together after refurbing everything. They are truly great machines.


----------



## rw1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Beautiful Machine and excellent buy!  I understand totally about  how machines come into our shops but never leave.....hehe....   Keep that little 9A - why not!?


----------

